# Thinking about getting Leapord Gecko



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok well my plan is to get a gecko soon..

I was going to get a baby one and start it off in a 10 gal and then moving it to a 20 gal nce it gets bigger.

Had a question about feeding.... Does it have to eat crickets?? I would rather that it doesnt but if it needs to i dont wantto hurt it. I just know that crickets can escape very easily... If there is afood alternative then what is it? also, if i do have to feed it crickets then whatis thebestway to do that as far as kepping the crickets or should i just buy a certain amount at a time and feed them all to him at once?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

they also eat many types of worms such as , super, meal, silk, wax


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've never seen a cricket get out of a well sealed 10g tank with a screen top. my friend has a leopard gecko in a 10g and it's fine, he throws about a dozen crickets in at a time and they never get out.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

hmmm ok thanks guys.... if i do give it 12 crickets how often should i feed it?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

There is a feeding section in my caresheet in my sig


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks burf, that helps a lot. two more things though, how often should i feed it, like how many times a day, and how long should i wait to feed it after i first get it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Crickets can be loud...atleast the ones I had were!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

FullyCompletely said:


> Crickets can be loud...atleast the ones I had were!


Don't by large ones then, heh.

Or do as I do and keep them in the basement.

Or both.

I normally buy 'medium' crickets as I get a lot at the same time and don't want them too big when I get them. This allows me time to feed as they grow. I get various sizes this way - but whatever. Works out in the end. They also usually end up breeding for me in the substrate of their pen before I'm done with them. Those teeny weeny ones just go in the garbage mostly though.


----------

